# heat pad under DWC



## Lougie (Oct 23, 2013)

I want to grow this winter, and I was thinking I could hook a heat pad up to a dial thermostat and put it under my DWC buckets to keep the water temp around 68.  

Has anyone done this?  I think it will be great for when its flowering time and the lights go out during the day.  The heat pad should help keep my small tent (2x3 feet) a little warmer?  

Thoughts, concerns?

thanks!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2013)

An aquarium heater in the rez works better and easier...but if its not recirculating then that will work...insulating the buckets will help you might not even need a warmer


----------



## Lougie (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks!  Yeah, no rez at this point in time.  Just some air pumps into each bucket with an airstone.  I need to do some research to see if a reservoir would work for me.      

I already pulled the trigger on a heating pad, and some girl scout cookie seeds for this winter grow. 

Really appreciate the input.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2013)

Never needed to add heat. Just remove it. 

Would depend on your site and size


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 24, 2013)

I would think it depends on where your tent is sitting. If you have it in your house or some other building that is temperature controlled, then you shouldn't need any kind of extra heat.

Also it is somewhat dangerous to set a heating pad beneath a bucket of water because the semi-sharp edges of the bucket push down under the weight of the water and plant will crush against the heating elements within the pad. This can cause the elements to overheat and catch fire.

If you find that you really need to heat the buckets some, then move the air pump to the top of the tent where the air is much warmer so that this warmer oxygen rich air will be pushed into the buckets and warm the water


----------



## Lougie (Oct 24, 2013)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Nope, you wrote 2x3. That is not big enough for a DWC, at least not IMHO.



I grew 3 AK48 seeds my last run in this tent with DWC.  Pulled over 6 OZ, seems to work just fine for me 


I see what you guys are saying about the buckets on the heat pad.  

What if i were to put a sheet of thin plywood, or really thin steel down first???  Then there is the "water barrier" in the bottom of the tent that goes down (looks like a mylar floor mat with 3" vertical edges.

I dont think im going to need very much heat, but it will get a bit cold during the day when the lights are off fro flowerig (tent draws from unheated garage).


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 24, 2013)

Its not the water that is the problem. Having anything heavy pressing hard against the heating pad can crush the heating element and cause the element to have "run-away" heat buildup, which then causes spontaneous combustion. I have seen multiple cases of this happening where someone had a heating pad under some stuff and left it on.

If you want to use it for heat, then you would be better to leave it out in the open between the buckets.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2013)

You wrap the buckets...


----------



## Lougie (Oct 25, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> You wrap the buckets...



thanks, feel dumb that i didnt think of that earlier.  well :bong::stoned:


----------

